
California Looks to Outlaw Sexual Harassment by VCs - rayuela
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-08-28/california-looks-to-outlaw-sexual-harassment-by-vcs
======
Powerofmene
As a reformed government executive, I really hate to see matters thrown to the
government to correct. Having said that, there is a huge disparity in power
between a VC and a founder(s) seeking funding. No founder should be subjected
to unwanted advances in order to have a chance at receiving the funding they
seek.

I wish we would see a group with influence come forward with a means for
holding VCs accountable rather than resorting to seeking government
protection. Personally I do think that if a founder is sexually harassed they
should be able to sue the offending VC/company, but I fear this will only
widen the cavern between women seeking funding and those actually receiving
funding. And by with a means, I mean something like what YC did with VCs who
were taking advantage of founders with very Unfriendly term sheets not being
invited to Demo Days. Maybe something like that could help to keep the VCs in
line if their actions kept them from access to deals. Please do not
misunderstand, I am not saying that YC should become the
gatekeeper/investigator of these issues but maybe tech businesses could come
together to form an alliance that would hold VCs accountable for their
actions. Although that is not likely to happen I just wish we could find a way
that does not involve handing more power/oversight to the government.

